# New Mechwarrior game?



## Stigmata (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe


----------



## Dandred (Jul 9, 2009)

If it is I doubt it will see light of day for at least two more years.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 9, 2009)

bout fucking time! i loved merceneries so so much.

dave


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 9, 2009)

kained&able said:


> *bout fucking time*! i loved merceneries so so much.
> 
> dave



Freebirth vulgarity will NOT be tolerated


----------



## kained&able (Jul 9, 2009)

you calling me out? i warn you my last mech packed some serious punch!


dave


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2009)

MW3 kicked the arse of any of the MW4 based games.

Fact.


----------



## kained&able (Jul 9, 2009)

i think i missed 3. i had mechwarrior 2 and then a 4.(maybe 2)

I loved those games so much.


dave


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jul 9, 2009)

If this game ever comes to fruition, will it be set during the Jihad Period, I wonder...?
_(Basically, the 2nd Star League collapses, in 3068, & as a result, the Word of Blake declares a Jihad vs everybody, with devastating results...)._


----------



## kained&able (Jul 9, 2009)

i really couldn't give less of a fuck about any of the back story to mech warrior/battle tech.

I just want to be able to dust off my joystick and plod about in 80 tonnes mechs blasting the shit out of people.

If they get the online stuff right it could be momentous.


dave


----------



## Stigmata (Jul 9, 2009)

G. Fieendish said:


> If this game ever comes to fruition, will it be set during the Jihad Period, I wonder...?
> _(Basically, the 2nd Star League collapses, in 3068, & as a result, the Word of Blake declares a Jihad vs everybody, with devastating results...)._



But I want to play as a Clan Mech

New longer trailer


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh My.....


----------



## Dandred (Jul 10, 2009)

kained&able said:


> i really couldn't give less of a fuck about any of the back story to mech warrior/battle tech.
> 
> I just want to be able to dust off my joystick and plod about in 80 tonnes mechs blasting the shit out of people.
> 
> ...




This!!

I used to play the one which had a flying mission on it, think it was mec 3 or 2 can't remember is was so long ago. over 10 years ago.


----------



## Dandred (Jul 10, 2009)

Stigmata said:


> But I want to play as a Clan Mech
> 
> New longer trailer



Pant wetting


----------

